# Wenn Fotografen Stille Post spielen



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Februar 2012)

Die Fotografin Birgit Engelhardt rief vor etwa einem halben Jahr zu einer Fotoaktion namens “Stille Post” auf. Ein Fotograf erhält ein Bild, macht auf dieser Basis ein neues und reicht es weiter. So entsteht eine Bilderkette - oder, wenn 300 Fotografen mitmachen, mehrere! Die Ergebnisse dieser Fotoaktion seht ihr hier.

<div><param name="movie" value="http://static.issuu.com/webembed/viewers/style1/v2/IssuuReader.swf?mode=mini&amp;backgroundColor=%23222222&amp;documentId=120219094004-6aaa46118ee64de0b803fc2fef6fd72d" /><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"/><param name="menu" value="false"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><embed src="http://static.issuu.com/webembed/viewers/style1/v2/IssuuReader.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" menu="false" wmode="transparent" style="width:620px;height:260px" flashvars="mode=mini&amp;backgroundColor=%23222222&amp;documentId=120219094004-6aaa46118ee64de0b803fc2fef6fd72d" /></object></div>

Die Ergebnisse lassen sich auch in Buchform betrachten, wenn genügend Zuschriften eintrudeln. Gebt hierzu bis 29. Februar bei Birgit Bescheid.


----------



## chmee (21. Februar 2012)

was ein herrlicher Fund. Danke.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick auch sehr, schau ich mir am Abend mal in Ruhe an


----------

